# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robot Jox", action sci-fi film, Stuart Gordon, 1989, USA

## Airicist

"Robot Jox" on Wikipedia

"Robot Jox" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Robot Jox Official Trailer #1

Published on Jun 17, 2015




> In a future world where war has been outlawed, international disputes are settled in a single winner-takes-all fight between two of the ultimate killing machines. Massive, menacing and made-to-destroy, these human-piloted combat 'bots square off to determine global supremacy. But when tragedy strikes during a crucial battle and treacherous espionage raises the stakes, will veteran robowarrior Achilles walk away from the game for good… or take his revenge against his rival pilot, the homicidal Alexander?
> 
> Starring Gary Graham (TV's Alien Nation), Paul Koslo (Voyage of the Damned) and Anne-Marie Johnson (TV's In The Heat of the Night), this riveting (riveted?) sci-fi actioner will crush your burning desire for giant robot-on-robot action!
> 
> Shout! Factory has devoted itself to the higher pursuit of pop culture for the past 10 years. During that time, we've released some of TV's most beloved gems, such as Freaks And Geeks, My So-Called Life, Sports Night, MadTV and Mystery Science Theater. We've also reintroduced some of television's most adored personalities with collections featuring Dick Cavett, Tom Snyder, Jack Paar, Johnny Carson, Mel Brooks, Groucho Marx and Elvira, Mistress of the Night.

----------

